# Tuscarawas River Question



## Miahjjh1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello All,

I was wanting to know if anyone has ever fished the Tusc. down near Tuscarawas (they have a boat ramp there) outside New Phila?

I always wanted to try to put my boat in there but didnt know how shallow it was by the boat ramp. I dont have to run the river far but just wanted to fish up and down the bank there by the ramps. 

I should mention I do have a fiberglass boat too.

Anyone have any knowlege of that location of the river?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

I have launched there previously. It can get pretty shallow quick heading down towards Gnadenhutten. i have caught fish though in the launch area in a boat. I would be very careful if your launching a fiberglass boat. Keep that motor up. You never know what the Mighty Raging Tusc. has to offer.  As far as fish. Ive caught some decent smallies between there and Ganden.


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

It's shallow both upstream and down from the ramp for a long way. Pretty good stretch for smallies from late spring through summer though.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I would not launch a fiberglass boat at that ramp....It is fairly shallow both up and down stream for quite a ways...I have ran a 2072 sea ark from the ramp down past gnaden though, but you have to have a jet drive...


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

I took the yak up and down the river in that area several times this summer. There are all kinds of little bars in there to hit, and I've gotten hung up in the kayak a number of times, especially upstream from the ramp. If you have a yak/canoe/john boat go for it, it's a great place to fish, otherwise I wouldn't mess with it.


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a 16 foot flatbottom and I can go about 2 miles up river with my trolling motor with no problem but I wouldnt recommend going down stream u can always float down river and there is a very shallow spot about quater mile down river that u would not come back up without a jet drive. But u can tear smallies up in that 2 miles


----------



## Miahjjh1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the info!


----------

